# ركن لاعياد الميلاد



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

*ركن لاعياد الميلاد*

 روك  بقترح  تعمل  فى  منتدى الترحيب او انا  اعمل عندى فى الاجتماعيات  ركن  لاعياد الميلاد  بالاعضاء كل واحد يدخل  يكتب  عيد ميلادة  يعنى  تتقسم كده  تبقى شبه نتيجه  يعنى  كل شهر واحد  يكتب  عيده  

ايه رايك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

*انا موافق ان نعمل منتدى فرعي خاص بأعياد الميلاد.. ايه رأي البقية؟*


----------



## artamisss (28 مايو 2006)

هو الناس مش حركين  معانا  ليه  كدة 
 ما تنجزوا  يا جدعان   ايه رايكو  فى الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*صحوا النوم كدا؟؟ مش فالحين غير في الخناق في بعض....*


----------



## Michael (28 مايو 2006)

هو مش فى هاك لاعياد الميلاد

واى عيد بتفتح موضوع فى ركن التهانى يعنى من راى مش لازم ركن خاص للاعياد

دة راى الشخصى


----------



## artamisss (28 مايو 2006)

يا اخويا  مايكل انا  اقصد  اننا مش كلنا عارفين  عيد ميلاد  بعضنا  
انا فى ناس معرفش  عيد ميلادها  وبيعدى علينا  ايام عيدهم  ومحدش بيفكر فيهم  هنا من المنتدى  وبعدين  زياده للتقارب  بين اعضاء المنتدى 

وفى النهايه  ده يرجع لروك


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*ممكن نعمل حاجة زي التالي*

*رسالة تهنئة بتروح للعضو بعيد ميلاده, و يمكن نصيغ الرسالة بضيغة مسيحية*

*و ممكن ايضا اظهار الشخص الي عنده عيد ميلاد في نهاية المنتديات حتى الناس البقية تشوفز.. المهم انا امشي مع الاغلبية... يعني يا ديانا ادعي الحزب النسائي بتاعك لحتى تفوزي بأغلبية الاصوات هههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

*انا معاكي ياديانا ويتعمل في الاجتماعيات هايبقى كويس اوي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *ممكن نعمل حاجة زي التالي*
> 
> *رسالة تهنئة بتروح للعضو بعيد ميلاده, و يمكن نصيغ الرسالة بضيغة مسيحية*
> 
> *و ممكن ايضا اظهار الشخص الي عنده عيد ميلاد في نهاية المنتديات حتى الناس البقية تشوفز.. المهم انا امشي مع الاغلبية... يعني يا ديانا ادعي الحزب النسائي بتاعك لحتى تفوزي بأغلبية الاصوات هههه*


 
الله عليك بجد حلو اوي كدة ياروك


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

أنا مع روك فى الكلام الرسالة اللى تروح تهنئة وفكرة حلوة القسم أيضا علشان كلنا نحتفل بية

وربنا يبارك


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*احم احم وسعو كدا خلو الواحد يعرف يتكلم


نبتدى منين منين


مش عارف اقوله اى بس الموضوع خطير 


بس هوا ساهل متخفوش ليه حله بردو 

بت يا دودو مش بشجع انى كل واحد يدخل يكتب عيد ميلاده دا اقولك فكرا احلى تعملى صندوق وكل شهر ليه صندوق 

واللى عيد ميلاده باين اخر الصفحه يتحط فلوس وياخدها ونقسمها انا وهوا طبعا فكرا فظيعه عارفه طبعا 

لا خليها رساله يا روك ويتكتب اسمه وممكن يتعمله موضوع *


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*فلوس ايه يا ميرنا... بلاش الفكرة ديه...*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*طبعا بلاش علشان محدش فى عيد ميلادى هيحط مليم احمر عارفاكم *


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لية يا ميرنا بتقولى كدة

أنا كنت هاجيب كل قشر الموز اللى هالقيه واحطوا فى الصندوق علشان لما تخدية تتزحلقى وينكسر تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

تشفير

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*اى يعم انتا بتلعب وبتفك شفرات لعبه متروق كدا وتهدى 


وبعد كدا قشر للموز ميتحطش ليا انا متنزلالك عن قشر الموز مش عاوزاه *


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

لية بس كدة

بترفضي الهدية

ماشي


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يعم خليه لحد يستهلها انا مستهلهاش *


----------



## artamisss (29 مايو 2006)

شفت ياروك  من غير ما جمع  حزب نسائى ولا حاجه  هما  جم  لوحدهم  وولاد كمان مش بنات
هههههههههههههههه

المهم انا  شايفه فكرتك  الطف يا روك  تبعت رساله للعضو  ويظهر اسمه فى اسفل المنتدى  وننزله تهنئه  مخصوص 
 بس يجب على كل الاعضاء يدخلو يهنوا 

اوك  شفت ان الاغلبيه موافقين   اتكل على الله  وابتدى المشروع


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*انا مع ديانا انه يكون قسم فرعى فى الاجتماعيات *
*وجميلة اوى فكرة روك فى الكروت ديه تبقى حاجة بسيطة ورقيقة تبسط العضو جدا*
*ربنا معاكم ويارب تتنفذ*


----------

